# Classical sheet music/ CD combo



## Sonata

. I have been enjoying learning some basic popular melodies and Christmas music, but I really do love classical and want to start learning some. I'd like to get a combo pack with sheet music and CD, but what I have found in that vein so far is for intermediate players. Any suggestions?


----------



## Head_case

Have you looked at the Henry Mancini books?

They are primed for young learners and have a CD with the karaoke versions for practice and rhythm control. He does a lot of popular learning classics, but maybe not classical.

The ABRSM examination literature is available with CDs for standards comparison/listening. I don't know if they are available for the beginner grades.

Most of my recollection is from school. I don't listen to popular music, but I've found pieces rather expensive when coupled this way. One of the worse marketed brand of CD+music books are the Mel Bay books. They do a lot of world/folk music and are all too superficial. Hunt out www.musicroom.com - they have a good selection online and they also have a 20% sale from time to time. Otherwise, if you know what music you like, you can try and narrow down for the sheet music and find the youtoob clips to listen


----------

